# Kitty to the Vet



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

Miss Rarity Kitty has the sniffles. Lots and lots of sneezing, goopy & drippy face, warm nose and paws. She has feline herpes, so that probably doesn't help. I'm hoping it's just a little upper respiratory infection, but I'm a worry wart when it comes to how my kitties are feeling. 

Good thoughts for Rarity would be very appreciated!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Poor, sweet, and very pretty kitty!

Well wishes your way from all of us here at the funny farm. 
Feel better, Little One.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I hope you kitty recovers quickly! My cat "Duck" had another abcess this past weekend and had to have a drain right above his eye and through to his cheek. He had the drain removed today but still has a cone head. I hate when the kitties get sick. They just hate going to the vet!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Poor baby. Good thoughts and healing vibes for your baby. Hope she's better soon. I love cats so much, and yours is precious.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Sweet girl, I hope she recovers quickly. I keep L-lysine on hand for my feline head of household, as he has it. Doesn't pop up too often, but I'm lucky it usually works for us. Other kitties with it have to take anti-virals for a while. I hope your lovely Miss Rarity has an easy time overcoming this instance.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

My kitty has the herpes virus also, and he gets L-lysine in his food twice a day. Seems to help keep things at bay. He loves playing with the dogs, but the Jack Russell has not learned that the cat tree is for cats ONLY! Hope your kitty is better soon.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Awww! what a pretty kitty Miss Rarity is! Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Here's to hoping Miss Rarity Kitty is feeling better soon


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

She is too pretty to be feeling poorly. Her markings are incredibly striking. I hope the vet visit gives a good solution and that she is fit as a fiddle asap.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Hope Rarity is feeling better soon!!


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

Thank you everyone! We are going in tomorrow afternoon. She's still pretty sneezy and icky, so hopefully we'll get something to help her feel better. 

She gets L-lysine daily, also. She also used to eat Blue Buffalo Wilderness, and I think that had L-lysine in it. She definitely seemed less congested on it, but it's become kind of hard to find so she gets Orijin and Acana now. 

Hoping for the best!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awww....poor little kitty. I send my very best that the vet will have something to help her get better. It's so tough when our sweet little ones are having a hard time. Lots of healing vibes being sent.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

How is Miss Rarity doing today?


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

Well, the vet said her temperature is normal and since she doesn't have any sores or discolored mucus that it's probably allergies. We got home and she curled up on my pillow and took a long nap  I'm sure she'll be fine in a day or two. 

Bonus: I found a vet that I LOVE. He took a look at her and only charged for the vaccinations since she wasn't really sick and it took maybe 15 minutes. Huge relief to have found a vet that I like for my future spoo!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

What a nice vet! I'm so happy you found one you'll be comfortable with. Just don't count on him not charging for anything. Roflol! :act-up:

Hey, that's good news that little kitty is okay and it's nothing serious. I bet that's a huge relief for you. When cats get sick, there are many things that can be serious. So, allergies sound good to me. Maybe they'll be something to help with that. Or maybe the season changing will make a difference.


----------

